# Авиация > Современность >  Экстрим на Ан-26

## vomit airways



----------


## vomit airways

Помогите,пожалуйста, опознать самолет на фото.
Ан-26 "Калибровщик" голубой "06".
Приобретено лет 10 назад,если не ошибаюсь, на клубе в Москве.
Больше никакой информации...
Полагаю Солнечногорск. А что с этим бортом сейчас?Может кто знает?
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## AC

А сколько вообще живых калибровщиков осталось? И есть ли у кого другие фото?

----------


## vomit airways

2АС
Из военных, лично я знаю два самолета -
Упомянутый борт "22",кстати,по моему он единнственный из вояк,кто все севера и обслуживает.
А второй борт - "147".Фото его есть на airlines. Его работу наблюдал дважды в Пскове.  Принадлежит какому-то учебному подразделению и по моим данным, как раз, служит для подготовки экипажей и "чистым" калибровщиком не является.

----------


## Anonymous

Отвечаю по поводу калибровщиков. Система "СТАНДАРТ".
Точно знаю,что в авиации КСФ есть Ан-26 именно этой системы.
На днях закончил Р/Р в Остафьево.   Базируеться в на АС Североморск-1. С уважением.

----------


## timsz

Глупые вопросы задавать можно?

"Калибровщик" - это что?

----------


## An-Z

"Калибровщик" - сленговое название самолёта оснащённого аппаратурой для калибровки РТС аэродрома.
Надо поглядеть свой архивчик, где то фотки такого самолёта были.
2vomit airways: а что значит " полагаю Солнечногорск"?? там вроде никаких аэродромов, может Клин?

----------


## BratPoRazumu

слышал что "в годы давние" один "Калибровщик" был в Шперенберге (226-й ОСАП), куда потом делся не знаю. их вообще немного построено и было...

----------


## игорь

не Солнечногорск а Солнцево НПО Взлет бывш.Минрадиопрома
там всегда был (есть и сейчас ) калибровщик

----------


## Nazar

Борт 08 ,бывший Луостарский,сейчас в Севере-1,правильное название ,как уже говорилось "Стандарт",проверяет РТР аэродромов,курсо-глиссаду и т.д., именно этот борт еще при отце в Североморске бывал

----------


## vomit airways

> "Калибровщик" - сленговое название самолёта оснащённого аппаратурой для калибровки РТС аэродрома.
> Надо поглядеть свой архивчик, где то фотки такого самолёта были.
> 2vomit airways: а что значит " полагаю Солнечногорск"?? там вроде никаких аэродромов, может Клин?


Пардон, оговорился - Солнцево, как сказали.
А самолёт из архивчика не вспомните на вскидку,чей борт?
Фотку бы,конечно, не плохо...

----------


## vomit airways

> Борт 08 ,бывший Луостарский,сейчас в Севере-1,правильное название ,как уже говорилось "Стандарт",проверяет РТР аэродромов,курсо-глиссаду и т.д., именно этот борт еще при отце в Североморске бывал


Специфика,если так можно выразиться,работы "калибровщика" такова,что экипаж, в зависимости от мастерства владения аппаратом и степени безбашенности, может позволить себе некоторое "лихачество".
У Вашего отца, случаем, не осталось впечатлений от работы этого "08"?  

P.S. Лично наблюдал такие моменты. Например, выход из створа полосы после прохода в вираж с резким набором и запредельным креном(и это при "посредственной энерговооруженности"!) так, что машина,практически,визуаль  но,конечно,на мгновение зависала в воздухе. Но это чисто визуальное восприятие...

----------


## AC

А их действительно порядка 20 было?
http://www.airwar.ru/enc/other/an26kpa.html
Один, я знаю, достался ВВС Белоруссии, базируется в Мачулищах.
А вот украинский, принадлежит компании "УкрАэроРух" (фото сделано в Жулянах в августе 2004 г., автор -- AlexR):
http://aviaforum.ru/download.php?id=1949
http://aviaforum.ru/download.php?id=1951
Кстати, в Шперенберге (ГСВГ) в 226 осап был борт-калибровщик №14. Он есть сейчас в Кубинке?

----------


## vomit airways

> А их действительно порядка 20 было?
> http://www.airwar.ru/enc/other/an26kpa.html
> Один, я знаю, достался ВВС Белоруссии, базируется в Мачулищах.
> А вот украинский, принадлежит компании "УкрАэроРух" (фото сделано в Жулянах в августе 2004 г., автор -- AlexR):
> http://aviaforum.ru/download.php?id=1949
> http://aviaforum.ru/download.php?id=1951
> Кстати, в Шперенберге (ГСВГ) в 226 осап был борт-калибровщик №14. Он есть сейчас в Кубинке?


2АС Спасибо за ссылки -
Кстати, ч.б. фото на airwar и есть калибровщик 50-го ОСАП ВВС Беларуси. Мачулищи.(фото из АиВ №2 2002) Только от "ОСАП", полагаю, на сегодня не более звена осталось...Машинка эта из Мачулищ мне очень интересна. Жива ли она?

А "УкрАэроРух", к сожалению, не военный и "несоветский"...

----------


## AC

> Кстати, ч.б. фото на airwar и есть калибровщик 50-го ОСАП ВВС Беларуси. Мачулищи.(фото из АиВ №2 2002) Только от "ОСАП", полагаю, на сегодня не более звена осталось...Машинка эта из Мачулищ мне очень интересна. Жива ли она?


А какой у борта был номер? Можно попытаться выяснить его судьбу.
Вот еще ветка про калибровщики, зачатая было на avia.ru:
http://www.avia.ru/cgi/discshow.cgi?...1&topiccount=3
Пишут, что живые борты также есть в Каче (ВВС ЧФ) и Хабаровске, а на Украине их два (один у "УкрАэроРуха", а второй все-таки в ВВС?).

----------


## vomit airways

Вот великолепное фото от Yustas (Jet Photos)
Работу именно этой машины я наблюдал дважды. В т.ч. с балкона собственной квартиры.
Но где характерный для калибровщика контейнер-наплыв в зоне блистера по лев. борту???
По слухам, на ней учатся. Да и пресловутый 3-х значный № 147.
Так она калибрует или имитирует?
Или кроме "Стандарт" есть ещё что-то?

По поводу Ан-26 из Мачулищ, думаю, может помочь С.Бурдин, но я с ним, к сожалению, не знаком...

----------


## An-Z

навскидку не решился вспоминать, а вот фотки нашлись! Итак, на фото Ан-26 из Левашово во время калибровки РТС аэродрома Килп-Явр, июнь 2000 года. Бортовой "красный" 04, с бело-чёрным кантом.

----------


## F70173

Мой товарищ снимал 22-ой с драконом. Я её на A.NET даже выкладывал. Если кому интересно могу выложить здесь.

----------


## AC

> Мой товарищ снимал 22-ой с драконом. Я её на A.NET даже выкладывал. Если кому интересно могу выложить здесь.


Если Вы про...
http://www.airliners.net/open.file/0824098/L/
...то этот кадр стал уже очень известным. Классика, так сказать. Не зря выкладывали. Спасибо!
Кстати, ровно через 10 дней после этого снимка в Остафьево "Дракон" "22 синий" засветился в Храброво и попал в форепортаж оттуда, опубликованный на польском сайте:
http://www.lotnictwo.net/foto.php?id=115549

----------


## vomit airways

2An-Z
Спасибо за фотки! 
Обратил внимание на отсутствие прицела и несколько иной формы обтекатель под блистером. О существовании этой машины я не знал. 
Из Левашовцев мне известен только борт "10" -  фото этого лета. 
Очень интересный самолётик...

----------


## Anonymous

> Борт 08 ,бывший Луостарский,сейчас в Севере-1,правильное название ,как уже говорилось "Стандарт",проверяет РТР аэродромов,курсо-глиссаду и т.д., именно этот борт еще при отце в Североморске бывал


Бортовой №11. На местном сленге-АВАКС.Борт переоборудован
под "Стандарт" после того,как на пробеге, вместо снятия винтов
с упора, б/т убрал шасси. Самолет восстановили и переоборудовали
под "Стандарт" С уважением.

----------


## vomit airways

to F70173
Извините,что затянул с морскими "Тушками". Перебираю негативы.Найду-сразу дам знать.:oops: 

Фото "22" действительно класс!

----------


## AC

> Сообщение от Nazar
> 
> Борт 08 ,бывший Луостарский,сейчас в Севере-1,правильное название ,как уже говорилось "Стандарт",проверяет РТР аэродромов,курсо-глиссаду и т.д., именно этот борт еще при отце в Североморске бывал
> 
> 
> Бортовой №11. На местном сленге-АВАКС.Борт переоборудован
> под "Стандарт" после того,как на пробеге, вместо снятия винтов
> с упора, б/т убрал шасси. Самолет восстановили и переоборудовали
> под "Стандарт" С уважением.


Так он сейчас "08" или "11"?

----------


## AC

*to An-Z & vomit airways*
ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО ЗА ФОТО!!!



> Из Левашовцев мне известен только борт "10" -  фото этого лета. Очень интересный самолётик...


Так этот борт, который постянно появляется в Острове...
http://www.airliners.net/open.file/0949788/L/
http://www.airliners.net/open.file/0428958/L/
...прилетает туда из Левашово? Или он бывший левашовский, а теперь островной? А он тоже калибровщик? Кстати, а это, в Сызрани, тоже он...
http://www.airliners.net/open.file/0861515/L/
...или брат-двойняшка?

----------


## Anonymous

Nazar.
Ан-26№11. Он всегда был №11. А 08 борт-самый первый Ан-26
в Луостарском полку. На 08 воздухозаборник РУ-19А-300 сбоку, а не сверху. И колеса у него маленькие,как у Ан-24.Пришлось полетать на обоих бортах.С уважением.

----------


## Nazar

> Nazar.
> Ан-26№11. Он всегда был №11. А 08 борт-самый первый Ан-26
> в Луостарском полку. На 08 воздухозаборник РУ-19А-300 сбоку, а не сверху. И колеса у него маленькие,как у Ан-24.Пришлось полетать на обоих бортах.С уважением.


А к чему Вы мне это говорите :?: ,я вроде  про б\н 08 так и написал,а про б\н 11 и словом необмолвился  :Wink:

----------


## AC

> Сообщение от Afrika
> 
> Nazar.
> Ан-26№11. Он всегда был №11. А 08 борт-самый первый Ан-26
> в Луостарском полку. На 08 воздухозаборник РУ-19А-300 сбоку, а не сверху. И колеса у него маленькие,как у Ан-24.Пришлось полетать на обоих бортах.С уважением.
> 
> 
> А к чему Вы мне это говорите :?: ,я вроде  про б\н 08 так и написал,а про б\н 11 и словом необмолвился


Так сейчас в Севере-1 два калибровщика -- и 08, и 11?

----------


## Anonymous

Nazar. Прошу прощения,перепутал :oops: 
АС. Нет, в С-1 №11. Может я не совсем понятно написал.
08 с момента перебазирования на С-1 стоит на приколе.Это обычный
грузовик.С уважением.

----------


## vomit airways

2АС
"10" - не калибровщик(немножко не в тему получилось)
Он левашовский. Заводской - "6501". В Острове был на регламенте.
В Сызрани тоже он. Отличительная черта - дебиловато задраная передняя стойка по причине отсутствия(!!!) в ней некоторых деталей.
Ну и блоки ловушек, конечно :

----------


## AC

> Nazar. Прошу прощения,перепутал :oops: 
> АС. Нет, в С-1 №11. Может я не совсем понятно написал.
> 08 с момента перебазирования на С-1 стоит на приколе.Это обычный
> грузовик.С уважением.


Вот теперь вроде бы все встало на свои места. А то вы вдвоем меня немного запутали.  :)

----------


## AC

> 2АС
> "10" - не калибровщик (немножко не в тему получилось)
> Он левашовский. Заводской - "6501". В Острове был на регламенте.
> В Сызрани тоже он. Отличительная черта - дебиловато задраная передняя стойка по причине отсутствия(!!!) в ней некоторых деталей.
> Ну и блоки ловушек, конечно :


Понял. А я его всегда "морским" считал. Думал, что и в Сызрань он из Острова делегацию таскал на 65-летие СВВАУЛ (там ведь и на "Ка" вертолетчиков готовят). Спасибо за разъяснение.

----------


## vomit airways

А я так и не понял - 
Nazar пишет, что "08" - калибровщик.
Afrika пишет, что "08" - грузовик...
А главное - есть ли фото?

----------


## F70173

*AC*
Так 22-ой и базируется в Храброво. 

Есть фотки 11-ых (жёлтый и синий). Может кто знает базирование и заводские?

----------


## Мышьяк

> Кстати, ч.б. фото на airwar и есть калибровщик 50-го ОСАП ВВС Беларуси. Мачулищи.(фото из АиВ №2 2002) Только от "ОСАП", полагаю, на сегодня не более звена осталось...Машинка эта из Мачулищ мне очень интересна. Жива ли она?


50-й ОСАП уже несколько лет называется 50-я САБ (смешанная авиабаза), в состав которой входят Ан-26, Ил-76, Ми-8 и Ми-26. Живых из трёх с лишним десятков машин - не больше десяти (1 Ми-26, 2 Ил-76, 5 Ми- 8). По Ан-26 знаю точно, что живые борты 01 и 03. Борт 01 - салон, а 03 - обычный грузовик, из чего делаем вывод, что на вряд ли калибровщик в 50-й САБ ещё жив. К тому же пару лет назад на подобную работу "приглашали" борт с Украины.

----------


## vomit airways

2Мышьяк
Спасибо за информацию. 
Жаль,ведь там были афганские боевые машины...

----------


## An-Z

по поводу Левашовской "10" с блоками АСО, по словам человека из Килп-Явра, эта машина часто бывает и у них, прилетает на ней начальство армейской авиации.. вполне возможно потому она и в Сызрани была...

----------


## AC

> По Ан-26 знаю точно, что живые борты 01 и 03. Борт 01 - салон, а 03 - обычный грузовик, из чего делаем вывод, что на вряд ли калибровщик в 50-й САБ ещё жив. К тому же пару лет назад на подобную работу "приглашали" борт с Украины.


Борт "03 желтый" даже гостил в прошлом году в Жуковском на МАКСе. Был "эскортом" для МиГ-29БМ.

----------


## vomit airways

[quote="An-Z"]по поводу Левашовской "10" с блоками АСО, по словам человека из Килп-Явра, эта машина часто бывает и у них, прилетает на ней начальство армейской авиации.. вполне возможно потому она и в Сызрани была...[/quot

Очень странно, что начальство выбирает этот борт.
По отзывам моего товарища из ТЭЧи, грузовая кабина на нём довольно не ухоженная в гигиеническом, так сказать, плане.
Кроме того, самолетик этот притерпевал некоторый "тюнинг". Кроме упомянутой выше передней стойки шасси, на нём был наглухо заколочен нижний аварийный люк лётчиков,служащий для покидания с парашютом. Так что по "вышколенным" нормативам морской авиации, машина достаточно "диковинная".
Кстати, кто может пролить свет по поводу полётов на Ан-26 с парашютами? Есть, или были, какие-нибудь предписания, когда парашюты для экипажа обязательны? Теперь, понятно, практика эта заброшена, но раньше, ведь, летали...
Кресло Ан-26 (см. рис.) идентично креслу Ли-2. Имеет удобную парашютную чашку.
Ну а экипаж с парашютами на фото,полагаю, балашовские курсанты?
Или ошибаюсь?

----------


## AC

> Кресло Ан-26 (см. рис.) идентично креслу Ли-2. Имеет удобную парашютную чашку.


Это в Ли-2 были такие кресла? Роскошно. Не знал.

----------


## Anonymous

По поводу Ан-26 синих и желтых,приведенных на фото.
Одно скажу с 100% уверенностью-это не Североморский(Луостарский)
"Стандарт". У северного на хвосте до сих пор звезды.Очевидно флотский консерватизм,который лично мне по душе.
Отличителная черта северного калибровщика(если подойти поближе)
накладка на "брюхе" от шп.4 до шп.8 и переклепанные створки
прав. основн.стойки шасси.
На фото не совсем хорошо видно.А какие элементы конструкции передней стойке шасси на "красной"№10 вы не нашли? :D

----------


## Spotter

По поводу Левашово. В июне 1995 во 2 АЭ был Ан-26КПА "04" (зав. 2805), 10-ки было аж две  :shock:  Ан-12Б (4342001) и Ту-134. Если надо, постараюсь найти фотки

----------


## vomit airways

> По поводу Левашово. В июне 1995 во 2 АЭ был Ан-26КПА "04" (зав. 2805), 10-ки было аж две  :shock:  Ан-12Б (4342001) и Ту-134. Если надо, постараюсь найти фотки


Ан-26КПА "04" - самолет, фото которого выложил,ранее An-Z?

----------


## vomit airways

> Отличителная черта северного калибровщика(если подойти поближе)
> накладка на "брюхе" от шп.4 до шп.8 и переклепанные створки
> прав. основн.стойки шасси. :D


Странная доработка. Но шп.8,если не ошибаюсь,приходится на входную дверь экипажа и нижний аварийный люк (шп.7-шп.10)
Выходит накладка закрывает часть люка,если только она не фигурная?

Фрагмент люка на фото.Правда это точно ШП.№10.

----------


## Anonymous

Нет, доработка не странная.Как уже говорилось выше,б/т на пробеге
вместо "снять с упора" убрал шасси.Сложилась только правая основная стойка.И повреждения фюзеляж получил только с правой стороны. Я попрошу северян прислать фото.Аварийный люк исправен и работоспособен. Работы выполняли киевляне.
По поводу парашютов на Ан-26. Парашюты нагрудные.Лежат себе 
тихонько в туалете за шторкой.А в чашках кресел-подушки.
С уважением.

----------


## vomit airways

> По поводу парашютов на Ан-26. Парашюты нагрудные.Лежат себе 
> тихонько в туалете за шторкой.А в чашках кресел-подушки.
> С уважением.


На этом Ан-30 парашют "по честному" в чашке и,явно, не "запаска"-

http://www.lockon.ru/img/photos/Kubi...e/IMG_0277.jpg

----------


## Anonymous

На Ан-12 у нас было так-же. А парашюты на Ан-26 нагрудные
не запаски. НП-....... Цифири не помню. :oops: забыл.
С уважением.

----------


## vomit airways

> На Ан-12 у нас было так-же. А парашюты на Ан-26 нагрудные
> не запаски. НП-....... Цифири не помню. :oops: забыл.
> С уважением.


А как на фото с курсантами (см.выше),- когда так летають??(т.е. сидеть на них) На том фото,да и на Ан-30,ведь, не "НП".
У нас никто не припомнит...
С уважением.

----------


## Anonymous



----------


## Spotter

> Ан-26КПА "04" - самолет, фото которого выложил,ранее An-Z?


Утверждать не могу, ибо не специалист. Вот нашел пару снимков его.

----------


## vomit airways

2Spotter
Спасибо,что нашли фото.Самолетик тот же.И,как говорят,всё ещё в строю. :D

----------


## Spotter

2vomit airways 
Пожалуйста, самому интересно стало  :) 
А как вы определили, что "Самолетик тот же"? Откуда уверенность?
Самолетиков-то много было там разных и номера менялись.

Вот, кстати, вопрос: был там Ан-26 ВВС СВ (20 красный, если не ошибаюсь). Какова судьба, т.е. после разгона армейской авиации куда он делся?

----------


## sss

> не Солнечногорск а Солнцево
> НПО Взлет бывш. Минрадиопрома там всегда был (есть и сейчас ) калибровщик


Интересно, где он там может базироваться??? В Солнцево есть только вертолетная площадка размером 150х150 м, и кроме разных вертолетов там ничего нет и быть не может




> Кстати, в Шперенберге (ГСВГ) в 226 осап был борт-калибровщик №14. Он есть сейчас в Кубинке?


Видимо, да. По крайней мере, один Ан-26-калибровщик сейчас в Кубинке стоит - похоже, уже летать не будет :(
снимки есть, только прикрепить не удается...

----------


## vomit airways

to sss
Огромная просьба-постарайтесь всё-таки прикрепить фото.
Очень интересна каждая из оставшихся машин!
В крайнем случ.,может мне на мыло получится(см.приват),а я перевыложу сюда.
Спасибо!

----------


## vomit airways

> 2vomit airways 
> Пожалуйста, самому интересно стало  :) 
> А как вы определили, что "Самолетик тот же"? Откуда уверенность?
> Самолетиков-то много было там разных и номера менялись.
> 
> Вот, кстати, вопрос: был там Ан-26 ВВС СВ (20 красный, если не ошибаюсь). Какова судьба, т.е. после разгона армейской авиации куда он делся?


Ну, два калибровщика на одно Левашово было бы жирно...
Да и так, машина эта явно имеет "собственное лицо" -

  характерный след от демонтированного фрагмента блистера

  опять же, обтекатель снизу в районе 6-го шпангоута(только на  
  калибровщиках)

  усиливающая накладка о кот. писал Afrika (на фото,правда не   
  видно)

Так что с другими точно не спутаешь.
А вот,что с ним теперь,было бы очень интересно...

----------


## игорь

2 sss
сейчас да аэродрома в Солнцево нет
а в 80х была полоса на которую мог сесть Ан-26(правда с некоторыми трудностями) сам там садился-знаю
а так все крупное стоит в Ермолино

----------


## sss

*игорь*, ну так Вы же писали 


> есть и сейчас


боюсь, что и в Ермолино осталось немногое - месяц назад разговаривал с Ютэйровским техником Ан-24 - говорит, что в Ермолино, где он служил раньше, все пораспродавали, почти ничего не осталось... а что осталось - стоит... эххх...

----------


## игорь

ну так я и писал=
ОАО Взлет(см) расположен в Солнцево
и матчасть принадлежит ему
и Ан-26 много лет стоял в Солнцево и в Ермолино
и сейчас эта услуга-облет аэродромов числится в сайте Взлета
ЗЫ= в Ермолино я работал три года

----------


## vomit airways

to *sss*
Огромное спасибо за оперативно высланные фото!
Выкладываю,как и договаривались.
Вот сие великолепие в классической окраске.
Фото sss

----------


## sss

*vomit airways*, спасибо за "спасибо"
второе вроде получче было - Вы не находите?
снято 6-04-06
ни бортовой, ни заводской не известны, но постараюсь узнать в следующий раз

ОФФ
все-таки хотелось бы понять, в чем у меня засада с размещением фото?
загрузка проходит нормально, при нажатии "Предпросмотра" все видно, после нажатия на "отправку" в финальном варианте уже ничего нет :(

----------


## vomit airways

> *vomit airways*, спасибо за "спасибо"
> второе вроде получче было - Вы не находите?
> снято 6-04-06
> ни бортовой, ни заводской не известны, но постараюсь узнать в следующий раз
> 
> ОФФ
> все-таки хотелось бы понять, в чем у меня засада с размещением фото?
> загрузка проходит нормально, при нажатии "Предпросмотра" все видно, после нажатия на "отправку" в финальном варианте уже ничего нет :(


Выложил,как раз, лучшую,на мой взгляд. Вот 2-ая,на всякий случай...
Правда,изменил размер-такую большую не берут!
В чем баг понять не могу,особенно при "отправке". Вроде, у кого-то здесь уже было такое. Может к администраторам?

----------


## vomit airways

Ещё по поводу этого самолета -
Обращает на себя внимание дополнительная шлейфовая антенна сверху справа перед центропланом. Такую,вроде,не видел на других калибровщиках.
А ещё - "ранняя" аэрофлотовская синяя полоса на гандолах двигателей. Позже их наносить перестали(только фюзеляж).
А машинка была "мобилизована" или чисто гражданский борт?

----------


## AC

> 50-й ОСАП уже несколько лет называется 50-я САБ (смешанная авиабаза), в состав которой входят Ан-26, Ил-76, Ми-8 и Ми-26. Живых из трёх с лишним десятков машин - не больше десяти (1 Ми-26, 2 Ил-76, 5 Ми- 8). По Ан-26 знаю точно, что живые борты 01 и 03. Борт 01 - салон, а 03 - обычный грузовик, из чего делаем вывод, что на вряд ли калибровщик в 50-й САБ ещё жив. К тому же пару лет назад на подобную работу "приглашали" борт с Украины.


А вот товарищи с форума на avia.ru пишут, что есть у белоруссов свой калибровщик:
*james007:*В мачулищах (беларусь) есть один № 04 (6604)- облётчик свежий,аппаратуру переставили из старого в Иваново,а этот был грузовик,раньше мы дома не бывали месяцами а,сейчас около 100 часов в год. а аппаратура стандартная АСЛК...
http://www.avia.ru/cgi/discshow.cgi?...&topiccount=29
Там же упоминается жуткая история про гибель одного борта в Ахтубе:
http://www.testpilot.ru/memo/80/stepanov.htm

----------


## vomit airways

На avia.ru наиболее показателен рассказ Observer(а) Охотно верю! 
Неудержусь от цитаты:

 Observer
Да, угораздило меня однажды, 30 лет тому назад...
Прилетел к нам на аэродром (дело было в ГДР) Ан-26 для облета средств РТО. А накануне праздник был большой, то ли Первое, то ли Девятое мая, с похмелья на ногах почти никто а полку не стоял. И начальник связи, старый майор, которому полагалось на том борту присутствовать, был вообще никакой. Тут мимо стоянки невзначай шел я, размышляя о том, как с такой головной болью еще чем-то до обеда заниматься. Начсвязи поймал меня меня и уговорил в самолете часик посидеть, ничего не делать, а я, не разобравшись, обрадовался, что вроде буду при деле, и в то же время маячить на глазах личного состава не надо, без лишних вопросов полез в салон.
Взлетели. Весь экипаж немедленно убежал в салон играть в преферанс, в кабине работали штурман и правый пилот, естественно, еще пара операторов. Я переместился в кабину и с удовольствием понаблюдал, пока на небольшой высоте ходили маршрутами для калибровки РСБН и пеленгаторов. А потом начались заходы на полосу (три по глиссаде, три ниже, три выше, три левее и т.д.) с резкими отворотами от торца ВПП и набором высоты, так что крыши ангаров мелькали где-то над головой. Экипаж невозмутимо расписывал пулю.

Короче, очнулся я уже на земле, лежащим на какой-то откидной скамейке в хвосте самолета при словах штурмана: "Можете записать себе 5 часов 35 минут!".

К этому времени появился аппетит, и я плавно двинулся в сторону полковых кухонь.

А самолет мне понравился...

----------


## AC

Ага! Тут еще один калибровщик в кадр попался:
http://www.airliners.net/open.file/1051918/L/

----------


## Oblet4ik

А вот он же, как сейчас выглядит:
Ссылка 1

и ещё наши :
Ссылка 2


Ссылка 3


Ссылка 4

----------


## AC

RA-26631 "Владимир Титов" облетывает Стригино:
http://www.aviaforum.ru/showthread.php?t=3047&page=46

----------


## 9-13

Каждые 2 года к нам на Бельбек прилетает...  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:

----------


## AC

> Вот великолепное фото от Yustas (Jet Photos)
> Работу именно этой машины я наблюдал дважды. В т.ч. с балкона собственной квартиры.
> Но где характерный для калибровщика контейнер-наплыв в зоне блистера по лев. борту???
> По слухам, на ней учатся. Да и пресловутый 3-х значный № 147.
> Так она калибрует или имитирует?
> Или кроме "Стандарт" есть ещё что-то?


Eto kalibrovshchik iz sostava 78 ovtae (Klin), on do sih por v stroyu. Nedavno vychital, chto imenno on oblyotival aviabazu Kant posle ee vosstanovleniya.

----------


## aban

А вот это что за машина, кто подскажет? Снято в Анапе (Витязево), полагаю, что ЧФ...

Имеется в виду вторая от фотографа  :D

----------


## F70173

Aban
Ан-26, базируется в Каче

----------


## GAV

Ан-26 борт "47" голубой из Качи.

----------


## Foxbat

Борт конечно качинский, но не факт что 47-й. Есть например и 30-й с дельфином. Вроде и ещё есть машины с этой символикой.

----------


## aban

> Борт конечно качинский, но не факт что 47-й. Есть например и 30-й с дельфином. Вроде и ещё есть машины с этой символикой.


Мне 07 попался...

----------


## F70173

Foxbat а есть ещё и 29-ый, он тоже с дельфином
07-ой борт командующего ЧФ

----------


## GAV

Други, а фото "07" - передней части или с боков не покажите?
Спасибо.

----------


## Foxbat

Я так понял, *aban* выложил обе фоты именно 07-го.

----------


## GAV

Так то он так, но слишком даленко Ан - не видно особенностей...
Спасибо.

----------


## AC

> А вот это что за машина, кто подскажет? Снято в Анапе (Витязево), полагаю, что ЧФ...


A kogda sdelano foto?

----------


## vomit airways

> Сообщение от vomit airways
> 
> Вот великолепное фото от Yustas (Jet Photos)
> Работу именно этой машины я наблюдал дважды. В т.ч. с балкона собственной квартиры.
> Но где характерный для калибровщика контейнер-наплыв в зоне блистера по лев. борту???
> По слухам, на ней учатся. Да и пресловутый 3-х значный № 147.
> Так она калибрует или имитирует?
> Или кроме "Стандарт" есть ещё что-то?
> 
> ...


В последнем обновлении (01.07.06) реестра Soviet Transports он значится за 978 ВТАП. Последний раз замечен в Пскове в мае 2005. Достоверно, что этим летом он там тоже работал.

----------


## vomit airways

В новостях по "первому" было, что на восстановленной полосе в Северном в Грозном всё готово и ждут калибровщика. Интересно какой борт будет облетывать?

----------


## игорь

> В последнем обновлении (01.07.06) реестра Soviet Transports он значится за 978 ВТАП. Последний раз замечен в Пскове в мае 2005. Достоверно, что этим летом он там тоже работал.


как я писал уже в ветке про Ан-22
Директивой ГШ от 01.07.2001 978 овтап переформирован в 78 овтаэ
аэр.Клин 61 ВА ВГК (ВТА)
 :shock:

----------


## aban

> Сообщение от aban
> 
> А вот это что за машина, кто подскажет? Снято в Анапе (Витязево), полагаю, что ЧФ...
> 
> 
> A kogda sdelano foto?


11.07.2006. К сожалению, других фото нет  :(  . по поводу носовой части, всё идентично с б/н 47. Кажется  :Wink:

----------


## AC

> 11.07.2006. К сожалению, других фото нет  :(  . по поводу носовой части, всё идентично с б/н 47. Кажется


Spasibo!
Na 47-oy net chernoy "maski" na nosu pod osteleniem kabiny.

----------


## AC

А вот подскажите, спецы...
Применительно в калибровщикам встречаются два обозначения -- Ан-26КПА и Ан-26АСЛК -- это одно и то же?
И, если да, то какое "правильнее"?  :D 
 :roll:

----------


## Oblet4ik

> В новостях по "первому" было, что на восстановленной полосе в Северном в Грозном всё готово и ждут калибровщика. Интересно какой борт будет облетывать?


ЛПС начали работу по облёту
http://www.vesti.ru/comments.html?id=51613&sid=7
 работает 26631

----------


## Foxbat

"Калибровщик" с Украины (Севастополь - Бельбек, 2006)

 

http://www.foxbat.ru/maks/belbek2006...=belbek2006047

----------


## Кириллов Кирилл

AC  10 она извесная машина появляется подчти везде в сызрань червонец привез выпускников СВВАУЛ он вроде раньше к прибылову относился. О про него пишу а он токо пролетел над домом :)  сегодня с Ан12 весь день летали.

----------


## AC

А как вам такой экстрим?
Не Ан-26, конечно, но все же:
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...anInverted.jpg
Отсюда:
http://www.defencetalk.com/forums/sh...8490#post98490

----------


## Foxhound

Вот нашел еще с трудом борт 11 "красный" Ан-26 РТ на Кубинке.
По идее это тот самый ретранслятор, который был еще в ЗГВ. Винты  есть, хотя это конечно не доказывает, что он летнопригоден.

На фотке он на самом заднем плане. Автор- Илья Морозов подтверждает,что это 11 red

http://airliners.net/open.file?id=08...P&photo_nr=135

----------


## Набор Букв

> Вот нашел еще с трудом борт 11 "красный" Ан-26 РТ на Кубинке.
> По идее это тот самый ретранслятор, который был еще в ЗГВ. Винты  есть, хотя это конечно не доказывает, что он летнопригоден.
> 
> На фотке он на самом заднем плане. Автор- Илья Морозов подтверждает,что это 11 red
> 
> http://airliners.net/open.file?id=08...P&photo_nr=135


Да, это действительно 11 красный. 

PS: подписи к фоткам (заводские номера и т.д.) на airliners.net могут делать и не авторы фото.

----------


## Foxhound

Сопоставив ряд фоток, пришел к выводу(надеюсь правильному :Smile:  ), что Кубинский Ан-26 КПА в аэрофлотовской ливрее(стр.3 этой ветки)-Ra-26642. Там еще другой Ан-26 есть в такой же окраске, но поветшавшей-Ra 26696.

Фотка Бобра здесь 
http://forums.airforce.ru/attachment...3&d=1164998248

----------


## AC

Еще один калибровщик "ЛПС" -- RA-26665:
http://aviaforum.ru/attachment.php?a...2&d=1182100156
(C) geg. Отсюда:
http://aviaforum.ru/showthread.php?t=10872&page=98

----------


## Мриевец

И еще один "Калибровщик" - UR-26531 (аэр. "Антонов", июнь 2007):

----------


## Owl

В воскресенье в Нижнем летал калибровщик. Расцветка у него уж больно интересная. Сразу прошу прощения за качество. Далековато он был. Мож у кого есть фотки этого борта поприличней?

----------


## MayDay

*Owl*, http://www.airliners.net/open.file/1196814/L/

----------


## Owl

MayDay, пасибки..  :Smile:  
Красивый самолет...

----------


## sss

пара Ан-26 с Кубинки о которых здесь немало говорили:
11 красный - серийный 1804 - ретранслятор
видимо, будут разделывать :(

RA-26642 - серийный 2101 - калибровщик
что-то в счастливое продолжэение верится с трудом :(

----------


## Nazar

Вот еще одно фото выискалось, "экстрим" с проходом :Smile:

----------


## AC

Работа облетчика в Хомутово:
http://aviaforum.ru/showthread.php?p=233409#post233409

----------


## F70173

Ан-26 из Ханской. На эмблеме кроме надписи УАЦ ПЛС есть ещё одна - Орлиный стан.
*GAV* это вам будет интересно, если ещё такой не рисовали. Эмблема снята отдельно, если что.

----------


## GAV

*F70173*
Просто наслаждаюсь вашими фотографиями!!!
Этот Ан пока не делал.
Буду признателен за фото в большем разрешении.

----------


## 9-13

Вот это экстрим так экстрим  :Rolleyes: 
http://spotters.net.ua/file/?id=600&size=large
http://spotters.net.ua/file/?id=599&size=large

----------


## AC

Храбровский калибровщик в Острове:
http://www.spotters.net.ua/file/?id=8439

----------


## vomit airways

to АС

Фото моего "любимца"! Делаю его модельку  :Smile: 
А полный отсъем этого борта я передавал еще летом Назару, как понял, для декали,но от него никаких вестей, пока. И в личке, что-то не отвечает... :Frown:

----------


## vomit airways

Вот так доработочка у белорусов.
http://spotters.net.ua/file/?id=10239&size=large

На "наплыве" нечто похожее на шторку камеры (как у Ан-30) ??? :Cool:

----------


## oleg_D

> to АС
> 
> Фото моего "любимца"! Делаю его модельку 
> А полный отсъем этого борта я передавал еще летом Назару, как понял, для декали,но от него никаких вестей, пока. И в личке, что-то не отвечает...


Приветствую!
Декаль давно создана и доступна в продаже, однако этот вариант в нее не попал, увы...

----------


## Геннадий

> не Солнечногорск а Солнцево НПО Взлет бывш.Минрадиопрома
> там всегда был (есть и сейчас ) калибровщик


Я прожил в Солнцево 35 лет. Не знаю, дышит ли еще Взлет, но то, что из ВПП (а она была всегда грунтовая) уже давным-давно, лет 10 или больше назад, народ сделал самозахваты под картошку, это точно. Сейчас оттуда с территории внутри Взлета взлетают только иногда (раз в месяц-два) вертолеты. Самолеты туда садиться перестали примерно в конце 80-х - начале 90-х, когда со стороны захода на посадку там поставили два дома - общаги для ПТУ-206

----------


## vomit airways

Два небольших, но эффектных видео низковысотных проходов калибровщиков Ан-26:

http://www.avsim.su/f/lubitelskoe-vi...nload&hl=an-26

http://www.avsim.su/f/s-zemli-99/an2...n=download&hl=

В обеих ссылках нужно нажать: "скачать файл:  HTTP"

Очень интересует информация, особенно фото, по двум бортам калибровщиков, приведенным ниже. Может попадали в чьё-либо поле зрения?

Борт "58" - фото Александра Мишина. Эта же машина на видео из Кубинки.
Борт "59" - авторство фото мне не известно.

----------


## AC

Украинский КПА "57 синий" -- фото 2008-2009 гг.:
http://spotters.net.ua/search/?cn=6909&

----------


## ROMANOFF

Ан-26 N 54 "СТАНДАРТ" живет и работает в Каче
P.S. (завтра летает)

----------


## vomit airways

> Ан-26 N 54 "СТАНДАРТ" живет и работает в Каче
> P.S. (завтра летает)


Спасибо!
А нет ли у Вас фото этого "стандарта" изнутри? Интересует размещение операторов, расположение стоек-стендов и т.д. Нужно для модели. В свое время упустил такую возможность на храбровском "22" - сделано только одно общее фото салона.

----------


## ROMANOFF

> Спасибо!
> А нет ли у Вас фото этого "стандарта" изнутри? Интересует размещение операторов, расположение стоек-стендов и т.д. Нужно для модели. В свое время упустил такую возможность на храбровском "22" - сделано только одно общее фото салона.


привет вот пожалуйста наслаждайтесь 
http://www.avsim.su/f/iz-kabini-ekip...ika-26137.html

----------


## AC

> привет вот пожалуйста наслаждайтесь 
> http://www.avsim.su/f/iz-kabini-ekip...ika-26137.html


Спасибо!...  :Smile:

----------


## ROMANOFF

салон калибровщика

----------


## ROMANOFF

продолжение

----------


## vomit airways

Спасибо большое!
Вот для сравнения общий вид салона храбровского "стандарта".
Какие-то на вашем сидения непонятные - не очень видно. Обычно стандартные пассажирские, а на калибровщике Ан-24Б "ЛПиС" для оператора вообще пилотское кресло с Ту-134 установлено.

Очень рассчитываем на продолжение фотосессии  :Smile: 
Очень нужны виды сбоку на стенды (столы) с аппаратурой.
Кстати, и на scalemodels товарищи, делающие Ан-26, тоже искали салон калибровщика...

----------


## ROMANOFF

продолжаем,чуть позже еще будут фото

----------


## vomit airways

Это по ближнему приводу?
Борт "54" - утратили дельфина или будет обновлен?




> продолжаем,чуть позже еще будут фото


Будем ждать. Спасибо!
Еще бы по салону подробностей :Rolleyes:

----------


## ROMANOFF

еще снимки,а дельфин есть только со стороны КВС, с правой стороны будет но позже

----------


## vomit airways

Спасибо, хорошо видно расположение правого стенда с аппаратурой (в привязке к полу)
Таких фото внутри калибровщика в сети еще не было.
Надеемся, это не все... :Smile:

----------


## vomit airways

Коллеги-"граждане" покомфортней работают:

http://www.airliners.net/photo/Letny...16fe50c04ac40d

----------


## timsz

> Ан-26 N 54 "СТАНДАРТ" живет и работает в Каче


Спасибо за фотографии!

А его серийный известен?

----------


## ROMANOFF

> Спасибо за фотографии!
> 
> А его серийный известен?


Конечно известен

----------


## timsz

> Конечно известен


 ))

Не подскажите?

----------


## AC

> Коллеги-"граждане" покомфортней работают:
> 
> http://www.airliners.net/photo/Letny...16fe50c04ac40d


А "ЛПС" тут переименовали, кстати...

Было:
http://www.airliners.net/photo/Letny...-26/1550133/L/

Стало:
http://photo.strizhi.info/v/airwolf/...geViewsIndex=2

 :Smile:

----------


## 9-13

Наконец-то и мне попался  :Biggrin:

----------


## vomit airways

> Наконец-то и мне попался


Согласитесь, насколько эффектен этот момент в живую в сопровождении АИ-24  :Eek:

----------


## 9-13

Очень необычно было видеть такой маневр. Со стороны казалось, что обычная посадка- скорость, заход.... только без шасси и закрылков  :Smile: . И тут раз - по-истребительному снова ввысь. 
А заходы "не по нолям" вообще отдельная песня  :Rolleyes:

----------


## vomit airways

> Со стороны казалось, что обычная посадка- скорость, заход....


Чаще наблюдаю такое -
небольшой нырок, незадолго до торца; далее скорость выдерживают прилично - насколько возможно в работе (интересно какая). В результате - "энергичный" вираж с набором после прохода.
Ну и у некоторых "молодых" завтрак попросился обратно  :Wink: 
3-4 часа - вымотать-то может.

----------


## Pilot

вот только что с Камчатки, там в Елизово облетывали - красиво :)

----------


## ROMANOFF

> Наконец-то и мне попался


маловато фото давай еще  :Smile:

----------


## Pilot

вот новая фотка

----------


## AC

Кого бомбим???  :Smile: 
http://russianplanes.net/ID19420

----------


## AC

"04 красный", Левашово, август 2010 г.
Тоже калибратор?
http://www.airliners.net/photo/Russi....../1766809/L/

----------


## vomit airways

> "04 красный", Левашово, август 2010 г.
> Тоже калибратор?
> http://www.airliners.net/photo/Russi....../1766809/L/


Это Ан-26АСЛК, если не ошибаюсь. Чаще встречается Ан-26"СТАНДАРТ".

----------


## Graff68

Привет Всем!!! служу и летаю на авиабазе в Тамбове, на Ан-26-х...
Есть у нас тоже Калибровщик б/н 54, раскраска пятнистая хаки.
Возможно это и есть указанный выше ан-36 б/н54 был на капремонте и покрашен у нас на базе, сейчас приходит регламент, работает, летает...
Фото могу выложить позже...

----------


## AC

> Привет Всем!!! служу и летаю на авиабазе в Тамбове, на Ан-26-х...
> Есть у нас тоже Калибровщик б/н 54, раскраска пятнистая хаки.
> Возможно это и есть указанный выше ан-36 б/н54 был на капремонте и покрашен у нас на базе, сейчас приходит регламент, работает, летает...
> Фото могу выложить позже...


Если этот №54 -- от 9-13:



> Наконец-то и мне попался


...то он вроде как до сих пор на Каче в Крыму и живет.
По крайней мере, там я его видел на прошлогодних фото еще вроде как.

----------


## Graff68

Значит бортовой номер совпадает... 
Но напрашивается вопрос, может ли быть так...
Насчет своего корректировщика я уверен, возле него только сегодня мимо проходил...

----------


## Graff68

Виноват... 
Не то самолет у нас корректировщик до покраски без дельфина был, так что точно бортномера совпадают...
Так что просто все к сведениям в Тамбове тоже имеется свой Ан-26 "Корректировщик" б/н 54, камуфляжной окраски.

----------


## AC

> Значит бортовой номер совпадает... 
> Но напрашивается вопрос, может ли быть так...


Конечно может -- таких двойников по номерам очень много!  :Smile:

----------


## Graff68

Вот нашел видео с нашим:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DJXE-...eature=related

----------


## AC

> Виноват... 
> Не то самолет у нас корректировщик до покраски без дельфина был, так что точно бортномера совпадают...
> Так что просто все к сведениям в Тамбове тоже имеется свой Ан-26 "Корректировщик" б/н 54, камуфляжной окраски.


Да ваш-то тамбовский известен очень, ибо он один у нас такой:
http://www.airliners.net/photo/Russi...KPA/1583384/L/
 :Smile:

----------


## AC

> Вот нашел видео с нашим:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DJXE-...eature=related


А это как раз не ваш, это кто-то из этих -- польских:
http://www.airliners.net/photo/Polan...-26/1470658/L/

----------


## Graff68

Был у нас еще один, года 1,5 назад сразу после капремонта отдали не знаю куда (я тогда еще там не служил), говорят тот бы красавиц, как новый, жалко было отдавать...

----------


## Graff68

Да... Ты прав, я гляжу тоже гниют стоят.

----------


## timsz

> Есть у нас тоже Калибровщик б/н 54, раскраска пятнистая хаки.


А серийный его неизвестен?

----------


## vomit airways

> Привет Всем!!! служу и летаю на авиабазе в Тамбове, на Ан-26-х...
> Есть у нас тоже Калибровщик б/н 54, раскраска пятнистая хаки.
> Возможно это и есть указанный выше ан-36 б/н54 был на капремонте и покрашен у нас на базе, сейчас приходит регламент, работает, летает...
> Фото могу выложить позже...


А внутри поснимать его можете? Интересует подробно конструкция арматуры стендов с оборудованием. Тут ROMANOFF уже выкладывал по "54" с ЧФ. 
Нужно для модели и графики - рентгена (в разрезе) на "калибровщика".

----------


## Graff68

Хорошо. После праздников нащелкаю фоток и выложу, и серийный номер борта тоже узнаю и напишу... может завтра...

----------


## vomit airways

> Хорошо. После праздников нащелкаю фоток и выложу


Отлично, спасибо заранее  :Smile:  
Калибровщика изнутри мало кто видел.

----------


## Graff68

пытаюсь выложить фотки, чето не получается.... (((

----------


## Graff68

Вот еще пожалуйста сегодняшние фото...

----------


## Graff68

И еще... Серийный номер борта 7607.

----------


## Graff68

...........

----------


## vomit airways

Огромнейшее спасибо за столь подробный отсъем!
Оставшиеся вопросы по салону теперь разрешились.

Еще раз убедился, что двух одинаковых Ан-26 "Стандарт" не бывает.
На этом борту "бытовой" отсек отгорожен и смещен к рампе, тогда как на других это всего лишь две кресельные пары за местами операторов.
На "54" с ЧФ еще и кресла другие (менее удобные). Здесь же стандартные пассажирские.
По моему черноморский "стандарт" был изначально с завода, а есть машины дооборудованные позже.

----------


## vomit airways

Ксати, здесь фото вашего калибровщика от 2007г. с несколько иной компоновкой "бытовки" в районе рампы и креслица др. цвета  :Smile: 

Тамбов

----------


## timsz

Спасибо! Отлично!

----------


## AC

Вот это да! Спасибо!  :Smile:

----------


## Micro

*Graff68*, большое Вам спасибо за фотографии и заводской номер.

----------


## ROMANOFF

посадка СТАНДАРТ 54 МА ЧФ
http://www.avsim.su/f/s-zemli-99/an-...ion=viewonline

----------


## vomit airways

> посадка СТАНДАРТ 54 МА ЧФ
> http://www.avsim.su/f/s-zemli-99/an-...ion=viewonline


Хорошее у Вас видео, спасибо!
Побольше бы только вот Бе-12, пока есть возможность  :Wink:

----------


## ROMANOFF

> Хорошее у Вас видео, спасибо!
> Побольше бы только вот Бе-12, пока есть возможность


 У нас 4 смены в неделю и  Бе-12 летают 
http://www.avsim.su/f/on-the-ground-...ion=viewonline
http://www.avsim.su/f/s-zemli-99/pos...ion=viewonline
http://www.avsim.su/f/s-zemli-99/be-...ion=viewonline

----------


## vomit airways

Странно, по этой ссылке -
http://foto.mail.ru/mail/fan2735/309...pot.albumindex
в комменте к фото - "борт разбился в Саках"
Хоть я и не в теме давно, но вроде не было такого.  :Confused: 
Кстати в этой ветке ROMANOFF этот борт "54" выкладывал.

----------


## 9-13

Коммент к фоте - чушь полная

----------


## vomit airways

Да уж, с такими комментами пожелать быть повнимательнее - еще мягко сказать!

----------


## AC

> Странно, по этой ссылке -
> Фото Борт разбился в Саках., Севастополь- Кача ( былое )., александр фёдоров — Фото@Mail.Ru
> в комменте к фото - "борт разбился в Саках"
> Хоть я и не в теме давно, но вроде не было такого. 
> Кстати в этой ветке ROMANOFF этот борт "54" выкладывал.


Кача, 24.09.2012 г.:
russianplanes.net - наша авиация

----------


## Avia M

> пара Ан-26 с Кубинки о которых здесь немало говорили:
> 11 красный - серийный 1804 - ретранслятор
> видимо, будут разделывать :(
> 
> RA-26642 - серийный 2101 - калибровщик
> что-то в счастливое продолжэение верится с трудом :(


В стародавние времена, очень бережно "укутывали" технику от непогоды и прочих вредностей.

----------


## Fencer

> В стародавние времена, очень бережно "укутывали" технику от непогоды и прочих вредностей.


Этот Ан-26 был в одно время опытным Ан-26РЭП?

----------


## Avia M

> Этот Ан-26 был в одно время опытным Ан-26РЭП?


По существу нашёл только данное утверждение... увы.

----------


## Fencer

> По существу нашёл только данное утверждение... увы.


Soviet Transport - Scramble

----------


## Avia M

С претензией на экстрим. Фото Манин Александр.

----------


## Fencer

> С претензией на экстрим. Фото Манин Александр.


Все-таки спрошу.А в чем экстрим?

----------


## Avia M

> Все-таки спрошу.А в чем экстрим?


О чём Вы? Только претензия... :Smile:

----------

